# I&D with debridement



## m.j.kummer (Apr 28, 2011)

Read the description of CPT 11004 and see if the documentation matches.


----------



## surgonc87 (Apr 29, 2011)

see 10180 if this was a postoperative wound infection, otherwise use 10081, that beats the RVU for 11042

Hope that helps
MS


----------

